# Pilkey Jig



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

I have heard a lot about the pilkey jig and i even know kind of what they look like. Is there another name for them because i cannot find them anywhere on the internet. Do any of you use them? Any tips or suggestions once i find one? Are they that much different than lets say kastmasters rettle spoons or do-jiggers? Thanks a lot


----------



## curtybob (Feb 17, 2012)

They used to be called Pilkies, but they quit making them. Now there is a knock off made called a jigger minnow. They are about identical. The only place I know to find them is at http://shuckslures.com/jiggerminnow.html

The 1 1/2" blue and silver is always killer for me!


----------

